# For those reading Open Forum come read Politics Forum too!



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Hey Everyone!

I'm not sure who scrolls through all the Forums and reads articles, but I'd welcome everyone to _scroll down to the bottom of the all the Forums _and read some of the articles in the *Politics* Forum.

We need more people to know about the "other" forums and start reading and contributing articles on all kinds of different subjects!

The Politics forum is _*NOT*_ all politics.... think of it more along the lines of controversial topics that apply to you and me and have a national or global significance!

You should try and make a point of looking at this section every time you finish scrolling through the "Open" section! 

C'Mon Over!!!

Ryan


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Hey Ryan,

I, for one, appreciate what your trying to do. It is a "noble" thing to do. However, I am going to rain on your parade.

If you think anybody is going to change the way anybody over on the political forum thinks....think again. I use to dabble in the forum a bit. To say the least it is quite frustrating. We have some extreme Lefts and Rights over there that look at things with "party blinders" on. Its like a bunch of old women fighting over the last cup of coffee in the pot.

I guess if you guys like talking to "brick walls"...go for it!! :eyeroll:


----------



## SlipperySam (Jan 17, 2006)

> I guess if you guys like talking to "brick walls"...go for it!!


Do you mean MT?


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

:lol: Not only MT.....there are others on the "other" side also.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Trying to recruit more troops eh Ben? Are you really getting spanked that badly?


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

Hey MT why don't you try browsing some other topics maybe you will learn how to hunt deer or something. It might help you get out from behind your computer. Hey are you still only 16 I am conserned about your health with the amount of time you spend behind your PC.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Ugly damn gopher........


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Whoa....that was quick  :lol:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

sotaman said:


> Hey MT why don't you try browsing some other topics maybe you will learn how to hunt deer or something. It might help you get out from behind your computer. Hey are you still only 16 I am conserned about your health with the amount of time you spend behind your PC.


So does your advice hold true for some of those far right people who only post on the political forum????


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

One thing Tiger has done is drove the rest of the Democrates away he is too bazar and radical for them. Which is too bad. Because Ken W., Big Daddy and others made valid points. Now they don't even post anymore....


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

I did it just for you. And I needed to wait a week to show I am not a band wagon type of person


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

KEN W said:


> sotaman said:
> 
> 
> > Hey MT why don't you try browsing some other topics maybe you will learn how to hunt deer or something. It might help you get out from behind your computer. Hey are you still only 16 I am conserned about your health with the amount of time you spend behind your PC.
> ...


Ken of course it does. But most of the people that post in the politics stuff also bring other things to the website besides only trying to stir the pot.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

It is a sad day when stirring the pot is defined by having different beliefs.



> Hey MT why don't you try browsing some other topics maybe you will learn how to hunt deer or something. It might help you get out from behind your computer. Hey are you still only 16 I am conserned about your health with the amount of time you spend behind your PC.


I'll be pulling an all nighter tonight so I won't have to wake up for the trout opener tomorrow, so feel free to post about me, I'll be right here to answer you.



> One thing Tiger has done is drove the rest of the Democrates away he is too bazar and radical for them.


I am indeed too bazaar, but my prices are wholesale!


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

"Location: Minot where Tigger is always welcome to sit in my stand instead of behind his PC." :lol: :beer:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

zogman, I agree!! What ever happened to TC (Tail Chaser).....Hey TC are you out there??? I heard there were some Ganola heads asking for you!!! :wink:


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

Hey good luck on the opener is that the only time you will be out for it? Let us know how you do.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

sotaman said:


> KEN W said:
> 
> 
> > sotaman said:
> ...


Well I can think of at least 2 that I've only seen post there.Of course I don't read every forum and every post.

Zogman....your'e right....I don't even click on it any more....


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Like I told you in the pm I got shafted on fishing last season, but I always go out for the opener and I should be fishing in the north of the state for about two week this summer. As far as trout goes, that does it for me. I wish I had better access but I don't.


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

Do you ever float streams in a canoe. All you would need to do is start from a public park and then when you get to a good spot no one can say anything to you if you beach the canoe and cast for awhile


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

Ken I don't even read anything down there anymore. Hey when I pull my boat up your way I would like to meet you and maybe fish for an afternoon if your game.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Ken said


> So does your advice hold true for some of those far right people who only post on the political forum????


Who are they???

And Ken, its too bad you don't participate I liked to hear your viewpoints on those things.

Hunting talk is fun, my favorite is the dogs, but I find current events facinating also.

Come back :wink:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

sotaman said:


> Do you ever float streams in a canoe. All you would need to do is start from a public park and then when you get to a good spot no one can say anything to you if you beach the canoe and cast for awhile


It is not that there is no place to get in, it is just that there is no good water near me.


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

Fly fishing for blue gills is a hell of a good time.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

zogman said:


> One thing Tiger has done is drove the rest of the Democrates away he is too bazar and radical for them. Which is too bad. Because Ken W., Big Daddy and others made valid points. Now they don't even post anymore....


Hey Zogman

I'm really sorry to hear that. If it's any help, I don't consider myself at hard core righty but rather take a position depending on issue.

I'm conservative on some things, yet liberal on others....

I'd really like to hear some diverse opinions, and find myself learning alot and being open to hearing a position from the other side of an issue.

Ryan


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Jiffy said:


> Hey Ryan,
> 
> I, for one, appreciate what your trying to do. It is a "noble" thing to do. However, I am going to rain on your parade.
> 
> ...


Hey Jiffy

Thanks for the eye opening reply. I have to tell you I was surprised at the response this thread has gotten.

I hope you'll consider occasionally posting over there still. It's nice to hear new viewpoints....

Thanks for chiming in on this one... I didn't realize the frustration that existed...

Ryan


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

zogman said:


> One thing Tiger has done is drove the rest of the Democrates away he is too bazar and radical for them. Which is too bad. Because Ken W., Big Daddy and others made valid points. Now they don't even post anymore....


Yes this is very much the case why I want others to come join in. Maybe if enough true Democrats come over.. he'll be able to see what a true democratic position is.

I really wish that Ken and Big Daddy would contribute again. Variety is the spice of life!

Besides.. I get tired of MT's rants and illogic. Having some truly gifted intellectuals debating makes everyone learn that much more.

Ryan


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

sotaman said:


> Fly fishing for blue gills is a hell of a good time.


Oh yeah I know a thing or two about that. I spent many years fishing gills on their beds with foam flies. I would have some days where couldn't manage to keep them off they hook because they were so protective. Those days are gone though, they built a Big Lots and a few other stores around the area and the fishing there has gone to the dogs.



> Yes this is very much the case why I want others to come join in. Maybe if enough true Democrats come over.. he'll be able to see what a true democratic position is.


Who said I was a "true Democrat", or that I have to be one? You certainly aren't a true Republican.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Militant_Tiger said:


> Who said I was a "true Democrat", or that I have to be one? You certainly aren't a true Republican.


Thanks MT! That's the best compliment you ever paid me! :beer:

Ryan


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

Well I use to read the posts over there, I like to read other peoples opinions but I am not real up on current events as I can not stand todays liberal media I believe nothing they print and only half of what I see from those people. As far as MT and his views they will change when he is old enough to pay taxes. :beer:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I don't believe paying taxes will mean losing my soul, but only time will tell I suppose.


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

MT maybe you will understand some day, good luck fishing tommorrow.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

No disrespect meant to Bobm, Plainsman, Racer, Gun Owner or any of the other regulars on the Political forum. I go there from time to time. I just like to make up my own mind on issues without all of the partisan slant and bickering. I e-subscribe to 20 regional and national and international newspapers. Reading usually keeps me out of trouble and further research is a "click" away.

Have fun over there though, if i am havin a bad day I can always check in and be assured that someone is having a worse one :lol:

:beer:

Bob


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

I used to visit the politics forum on a daily basis to debate folks on political issues. I seldom even view topics there anymore due to the fact that it is almost impossible to have an intelligent conversation there anymore. Many folks are tightly rooted in their political beliefs, which I do respect, but I would hope that most would also be able to see issues from different points of view.

My main frustrations with the politics forum is the fact that good conversations get sidetracked in very short order and turn into idiotic exchanges. There are also frequent posters on the forum (we know who they are) who post so frequently that I doubt they have time to carefully read and digest a post before posting a reply.

I'm all for debating politics and the state of our country. However, I don't have the time or patience to sift through all the inflammatory exchanges between MT and those on the political right.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Come to the politics forum its fun, leave your thin skin behind :lol:

I'l try to make eeverybody be nicer


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

_Hey Everyone!

I'm not sure who scrolls through all the Forums and reads articles, but I'd welcome everyone to scroll down to the bottom of the all the Forums and read some of the articles in the Politics Forum.

We need more people to know about the "other" forums and start reading and contributing articles on all kinds of different subjects!

The Politics forum is NOT all politics.... think of it more along the lines of controversial topics that apply to you and me and have a national or global significance!

You should try and make a point of looking at this section every time you finish scrolling through the "Open" section! _

*Translation...if you like to *****, bicker and spill bad blood, then the Politics forum is the place for you. Join in on the one-sided arguments and bang your head against the wall in a futile attempt at changing anyone's beliefs through name calling and mudslinging. I've been voting Politics Forum off the island since week one. I'm just an observer there 99% of the time, but feel it does nothing positive for this site. There's a reason it was moved down the list of forums.*

Why not just stop in the Bass Forum?


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Thats the attitude :eyeroll:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

> I find it both boring and depressing, but short of banning the few (and we all know who they are) I am at a loss to control it.
> 
> Maybe banning will have to happen, unfortunately. Its really to bad because current events is a fascinating topic


It is amazing what having a differing opinion and defending yourself can do for you.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

One of our rare moments of total agreement, MT :beer:

The politics forum rocks, I was just have a rare moment of frustration, I fixed it.

Bass fishing is fun but politics is actually interesting. Poor little bass you guys have up there should be left alone to grow up anyways :wink:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

What Bob, you got a problem with my opinion? :lol: Or are you just mad because I'm a Florida Gator, and you're jealous of our Shiny New Trophy over there in Bulldog land? 

Or still wincing from the cocktail party in November?


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Bass fisherman down here use bigger minnows than the one in your holding in your avatar :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Oh yeah?!? Well...dammit. You win.

Politics Forum Sucks! Bass Forum RULES! (You can see why I don't participate in the lively debates now, right?) :lol:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

:beer: Thats all right fishing is good therapy :wink: better than sex at least at my age


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Heh, I suppose so. Though I get equally excited by both (hold off on the Troy McClure jokes), yesterday was especially exciting as my crew caught and released 6 bronzebacks. Biggest was 18 inches. My two were 15 and 12 inches, so it has begun.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

18 inches is a real nice fish, sounds like a lot of fun. Isn't it still cold up there?


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Warmed up to 62 yesterday with blue skies and moderate east winds. Today a shift, still upper fifties, but cloudy with NE winds. No good for nobody. Sunday and Monday look nice, but we might see some flurries on Friday.

Bob, are there any walleye lakes in GA? How about smallies? Do you fish those shoal bass, or shadow bass, or whatever they're called that look like smaller smallmouth in southern rocky streams?


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

heres alink to our version of nodak outdoors

http://forum.gon.com/search.php?searchid=953289

look around and you will see what our state has to offer fishing wise theres not much in the way of walleyes but there are a few lakes that have them, they tend to be deep lakes and not productive enough to produce large fish although there are probably more big ones than we know I don't think many fish for them down here.

I only fish for trout in the chattahoochee tailrace and south of lake lanier which is a huge reservoir. They catch some real big trout up to 20 lbs, the biggest I've caught is probably about 8 but 3-5lbs are fairly common.

I used to fish for shoal bass and have caught lots of them incidentally fishing for largemoputh bass and crappie in Lake lanier.

We have huge largemouth bass 10 lbs up are fairly common and huge flathead catfish 50 lbs plus are common.

We also have a large hybrid striper populations I've never fished for them but they are also real big fish.

I do most of my striper fishing in Chesapeake bay with a friend up there, the last few years all I do is work it seems and I need to stop that. I didn't even go fishing but maybe three or four times last summer. :eyeroll: I am my worst enemy


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Nice site, thanks for the insight.

When I went to school in Gainesville, FL I caught a few bass, nothing bigger than three pounds. Man were the crappies huge though, 13-inchers were normal fish. I saw a guy holding one up from about 30 feet away, but all I could see was the back/dorsal area of the fish and said, "that's a nice bass!" He then turned it so I could see the sides and it was a giant crappie 2.5 pounds or more.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

It became a personal playground for two people, not even interesting any more. I first looked at this post today and never open the political crap posts anymore. :eyeroll:

I agree with nj wholeheartedly that the politics forum has done way more damage than good to this site. Two experts that can't and won't answer simple questions blowing alot of wind at each other. :eyeroll:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Dangit buckseye - quit trying to unhijack the thread I hijacked. Me and Bobm were having a good discussion about a legit topic - Fishing! :lol: (But thanks for agreeing).

Bobm - are there smallies in GA? Northern half or so? I know TN has em, but not sure about Georgia. GON does remind me a lot of Nodak. Have you entered the Truck-Buck contest?


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

:lol: Otay Buckwheat fishin it will be. Whats better eating walleye or bass?


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Oh...LOW BLOW BUCKSEYE, LOW BLOW. :******:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Nick the small mouths are in the northern rivers of Ga, its a result of the wide variation in elevations that occur here, we also have other northern species like ruffed grouse.

I still deer hunt but I don't shoot them I buy the license sit in the stand and watch them but If a booner walks out I will be entering. Deer are as common here as pheasant are in Nodak.

Its a great place to live from a climate,high paying jobs,reasonable cost of living and a deer, turkey and bass fishing standpoint.

I'm a upland bird hunter so I go to Kansas or Nodak. If I don't move out west I may get out of it though, its just too far to travel and my dogs are gettting old maybe I am also.

However traffic is horrendous around Atlanta, there are more cars going down the road daily I drive to work than exist in Nodak.  
They are planiing to widen that road to 23 lanes :eyeroll: crazy isn't it.
Its 24 highway miles to my office I have to figure at least 1.5 hours to get there.

I am seriously considering a move out west to some area that has alot of mining in it so I can continue to make a decent living.

One thing someone your age would appreciate is there are more beautiful young women in any county of Ga than there is in any midwestern state :wink: I am not exaggerating either. Must be something in the water down here :lol:


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

It's them Georgia Peaches!!! :lol:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Bobm said:


> Nick the small mouths are in the northern rivers of Ga, its a result of the wide variation in elevations that occur here, we also have other northern species like ruffed grouse.
> 
> I still deer hunt but I don't shoot them I buy the license sit in the stand and watch them but If a booner walks out I will be entering. Deer are as common here as pheasant are in Nodak.
> 
> ...


Welcome to Atlanta where the playa's play!

WOW 23 Lanes of traffic! What Interstate is that Bob? I-75? I-85? Why don't they use Mass transit Light Rail or a subway system?

I've heard that Atlanta has the worst traffic in the nation with a close second being the Washinton DC/Baltimore beltway....

Ohh and the reason that GA has so many more hot women, is that ND does, but they are all hiding underneath multiple layers of clothing buying their plane ticket out of the state to somewhere warmer! :-? That and the fact that the hot weather there keeps the girls thinking about staying in shape year round. In the upper plains, girls seem to forget that a summer season is coming and they don't worry so much about their appearance... my .02!

Ryan

.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Ryan, I'm not positive but I think you just had a bunch of Nodak girls flip you off! :lol: Burl


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Burly1 said:


> Ryan, I'm not positive but I think you just had a bunch of Nodak girls flip you off! :lol: Burl


 :rollin:

Well if the truth hurts.... I'm not too concerned anymore about girls in ND Burly! No offense to the ladies on this Forum! 

I hunt for the female species in the great state of Washington now! There are SOOOOO many hot girls running around Seattle it's not funny! Seattle is one of the most health conscious cities in the nation, and there is a huge pressure here to stay in shape year round as the temps are always in the 50's/60's year round. So many girls out here are into environmentalism, you don't have to look hard to find a cute in shape girl!

dd:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Bobm - Yeah, I've been to ATL a few times, once from 4-5 pm driving down to Gainesville. Missed the bypass and thought "oh, how bad could it be" UGH UGH UGH!

Lots of mines up in the Iron Range around Duluth, Virginia, Eveleth area. Great fishing too, and ruffies and deer. Not much for people, but their crime rate is high, due to the high amount of meth use.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

If there lots of crime I don't want to go there, Im too old for that type of excitement, really most types come to think of it :lol:

A rooster flushing over one of my dogs points is all the excitement I need :lol:

Are you talkin about Duluth as in Minn?? If not what Iron range are you talking about?

I'm looking at the oil business out in Wyoming, Co, Montana.

I design and sell pump systems and pumps in general.

Ryan, I think you are correct about the weather, I was raised in Wisconain and most of the girls hid under three layers 6 months of the year, th end up with butts two feet wide and a six pack in their purse.

We have good motorcycling weather down here pretty much year round, we get some cold days but they are always broke up with a couple in the 70's at least in the cold part of the years.

My brother still lives in Wisconsin, he says "summer in Wisconsin is three months of crummy sledding" :lol: Its a gloomy place in the winter at least its sunny in Nodak in the winter.

I would love to go visit Seattle, does it rain there a lot and is there any bird hunting in the area??

My summer sports are biking, motorcycling, and fishing.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Ryan

http://www.ajc.com/news/content/metro/s ... amn031006e

crazy place and that is just *one of six similarly sized interstates *that go into atlanta and every one of them is miles of traffic during rush hourS. its takes about three hours for it to settle out nowadays.

I muszt be crazy to live here.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Bobm said:


> If there lots of crime I don't want to go there, Im too old for that type of excitement, really most types come to think of it :lol:
> 
> I would love to go visit Seattle, does it rain there a lot and is there any bird hunting in the area??
> 
> My summer sports are biking, motorcycling, and fishing.


Hey Bob

The rain perception here is really overblown. During the winter season in downtown Seattle, they get rain... however often the rain is so soft and light that you don't realize your getting wet... hard rain..hmmm well you could say that whenever Wisconsin gets has falling snow, we have falling rain. However it dries out so quickly that it can rain in the AM, and by noon the streets are dry.

Today it is high overcast sunny, temps in the 60's... never any humidity, no mosquitoes ever, very very few flies... It really is heaven on earth for many different reasons... If you come visit, do so in June/July. You may never leave! We have such scenic splendor here! I compare somewhat to Vail Colorado with it's scenery, yet we are down at sea level in Seattle so it is too warm to snow... however you can go 40 minutes to the east and go skiing in 120" of powder.

There is bird hunting in Eastern Washington over the pass. It would take you 2 hours to get there, however once there, you would have similar terrain to western ND(or maybe Eastern Colorado) in August. Bright sunny, windy at times, cool in the mornings/evenings, open farm/ranch country. There are birds to be found but not in the same numbers. However we also have GREAT flyfishing in the local streams for trout and salmon!

I too own a Harley Davidson. Washington has some great places to visit on a bike, including the Oregon Coast down the Pacific Coast Highway, the Mount Rainier roads are windy and scenic, and all the Olympic mountains around the coast of Washington are sparsely popluated and a great travel destination.... I could go on and on but you get the picture. Oh and Washington is the most bike friendly state in the union. Everywhere out here has reserved lanes for bicycles, there are thousands of miles of parks and trails in King county with all the environmentalists out here. Heck maybe you'd even want to come participate in the Seattle Fremont Neighborhood Solstice Bike ride!  (look it up on the internet... I won't go into details)

:beer:

Let me know if you visit! I'll give you a tour!

Ryan


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Bobm said:


> Ryan
> 
> http://www.ajc.com/news/content/metro/s ... amn031006e
> 
> ...


WOW!  That is crazy nuts! You couldn't throw a baseball over the highway! WIDER THAN A FOOTBALL FIELD IS LONG!! 

That is simply a case where they need to mandate that people need to have special permits to drive downtown. Otherwise you need to setup trains to/from outlying Park & Rides to get people downtown. They should require that only light rail traffic is allowed inside the downtown corridor during rush hours. That is simply unacceptable.... :eyeroll:

Ryan


----------

